# Help with freshwater install



## matador1 (Jun 29, 2011)

I own a Nauticstar 210 F/A CC. Storage is limited and I want to add a freshwater system. My initial thoughts are the flexible tanks so I can instal in one of two places, which is where my questions start. I think I could do a 20 gallon either in the anchor hatch up front or in the bilge hole in the center back right behind my fuel tank. Questions are if up front is that too much forward weight if full? Not to mention the headache of running everything up there. 
Any suggestions? Anything I need to consider? Open to anything?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Fresh water systems are pretty straight forward, tank, pump, piping, and electrical. How would your boat handle with a 180 lb man sitting on your bow all the time, I think it would be to much weight up front. 20 gallon tank is big, probably don't need any more than 7 to 10 gallons,


----------

